# Waiting for the SureFire LX1...



## BigBluefish (Jun 20, 2009)

Seems like a nice light from the 2009 catalogue: 80 lumens, 1.5 hours, 10 lumens, 15 hours, IIRC, a bit smaller and trimmer than the existing L1, and what looks like the E1B bi-directional clip. 

But I'm expecting it will be close to $200, and really, will it be that much of an improvement over the current L1? With such a high price, and L1s floating around, I've lost my initial enthusiasm for acquiring an L1X. 

But, since we are now hearing that the LX2 will be putting out 200, rather than 120 lumens (and, yes, I'm skeptical about that, too) is the LX1 going to be more light than the catalogue specs have led us to believe? Should I be getting interested in this upcoming model again?


----------



## nismotor (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

There is a good possibility that the LX1 specs from catalog will change. We can all hope.

Since the LX2 is already on surefire's website listing at $195, the LX1 cannot be pushing $200. Maybe $165-$175.


----------



## 1996alnl (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I pretty much lost interest in it too,for a couple reasons.

One,Surefire takes to long to release a product and two in these tough economic times i could not drop that kind of cash for a flashlight.

I'll stick with my L1 Cree..i'm happy with it.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



1996alnl said:


> I'll stick with my L1 Cree..i'm happy with it.


Same here, if I didn't have my current L1, I'd probably be a lot more interested. I'd spend something to get a lower low in my L1 (otherwise it's about the perfect light IMO), but at this point (regarding the sooner-ETA LX2) I doubt SF will have the 'low' low enough in the newer version, at least for me. :shrug: I would wager that it will have the same tailcap resistor value as the LX2 and the new Aviator - the current tailcap has the same resistance value in the L1 (Lux), L1 (Cree), L2, & Aviator. So whatever it will be might not be just a compromise between user preferences - it might be an engineering compromise between the different characteristics of the three new lights. So I'm not optimistic. FWIW (not really all that much this early in the morning ).


----------



## vtunderground (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



Kestrel said:


> I would wager that it will have the same tailcap resistor value as the LX2 and the new Aviator - the current tailcap has the same resistance value in the L1 (Lux), L1 (Cree), L2, & Aviator. So whatever it will be might not be just a compromise between user preferences - it might be an engineering compromise between the different characteristics of the three new lights.



From what I understand, the new LX1 and LX2 lights have a regulated low level, versus the resistored direct-drive low of the L1 & L2. If this is correct, I'd expect that Surefire could make the low level as bright or dim as they want.


----------



## Not So Bright (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I believe the L2 has a regulated low already.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

ZERO interest whatsoever. Getting pretty dang tired (pissed off and royally fed up actually) at the way Surefire releases new lights in CATALOG form only. Sure is fun (NOT!) to get to look at pretty lights on glossy paper, when there is ZERO CHANCE of ever seeing them for real.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I have the L1 Cree and will still buy the LX1 and the LX2 when they become available and sell the L1 Cree.

Curtis


----------



## Dan FO (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

The L2 was $195 and the new LX2 is $195. I expect the new LX1 will be priced the same as the current L1.


----------



## Marlinaholic (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I'll try one when they come out, but am not chomping at the bit for one, if I can pick up a slightly used one 3 or 4 months after they are on the market at a good price, that's fine with me, that's how I usually do it, It's like I'm in some sort of time warp vs the rest of the forum, I just bought my first R2 Nitecore EX10 today  

Update: I couldn't wait! Bought a new one and it is really nice, I'm glad I took the plunge.


----------



## ypsifly (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

Going by the '09 catalog, the LX1 and E1b are equally bright on high, with a slightly longer run time on the LX1, 1.5 .vs 1.3hrs IIRC. The LX1 has twice the lumens on low, but the Backup has more than twice the run time. The low on the E1b works just fine for me, double that would be too much. I really like the simple UI on the Backup. Both have clips that allow for bezel up/down carry. I like the fact that the LX1 can use a lanyard, but the Backup wasn't really made for that kind of carry/hold.

Unless the final version of the LX1 exceeds the currently listed specs, I'm in no hurry. But we'll see. At the rate I've been picking up SFs...I'll have one by Christmas.


----------



## revolvergeek (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I am very interested in it, but I can't see myself spending that kind of money on a new one when I have a Milky L1 and E1b that serve me very well at the moment. With any luck I will find a used Lx1 cheap a year or so from now.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I have the L1 and the L2 and I still want both LX1 and LX2. And I'm definitely keeping 'em!


----------



## RedLED (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

Have they shiped the LX1 and LX2 models yet?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



RedLed said:


> Have they shiped the LX1 and LX2 models yet?


The LX2 has begun to ship to Dealers.
The LX1 is being planned for release later in the year.


----------



## Illumination (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



Bushman5 said:


> ZERO interest whatsoever. Getting pretty dang tired (pissed off and royally fed up actually) at the way Surefire releases new lights in CATALOG form only. Sure is fun (NOT!) to get to look at pretty lights on glossy paper, when there is ZERO CHANCE of ever seeing them for real.



"in CATALOG form only"

how right you are! :laughing:

i've been waiting for years for lights that were in their catalogs...

at least some of the '09 models are starting to hit the shelves. that is a good sign...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

Were the G2/3L-FYL models in the newest catalog or were they just a surprise? 
I've never seen one of the catalogs in person.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



Size15's said:


> The LX1 is being planned for release later in the year.



Wow, I was hoping sooner. 

Do I dare say Titan, LX2 and LX1 (and Saint?) are the only ones to be released this year out of all the items in the catalog?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



Sgt. LED said:


> Were the G2/3L-FYL models in the newest catalog or were they just a surprise?
> I've never seen one of the catalogs in person.


They were not in the 2009 catalogs.
I feel its worth mentioning that SureFire's catalogs are a pre-Christmas look ahead at things SureFire are looking to do in the next year. They show proto-types of some of these things and release their catalogs at the SHOT Show just after Christmas.
There's a whole year to explore what can actually be produced, come up with new and better things and generally **** off Flashaholics.
(the only certainty is that Flashaholics will get all overly excited about things and speculate and second-guess and be impatient etc... I'm sure that's a requirement of wearing the Flashaholic badge. You all wear your badge when visiting CPF right?)



Zeruel said:


> Wow, I was hoping sooner.
> 
> Do I dare say Titan, LX2 and LX1 (and Saint?) are the only ones to be released this year out of all the items in the catalog?


There's plenty of 'year' left for SureFire to have scheduled in plans to release other products...


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



Size15's said:


> There's plenty of 'year' left for SureFire to have scheduled in plans to release other products...



Sounds good. Just hoping it's not one item released each time.


----------



## N467RX (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

Depends on the price. Seems like the LX2 is slightly more than an uncrenellated E2DL, and is good for travel. Depending on final pricing and offers on both I might end up getting either one (or a used L1/2/4 from someone who will get an LX instead).

Being really happy with my E1B (and modding an E1E to make it a TW4 in a couple of months) I see myself getting another LED instead of an incan, I'm loivng the runtime.

Unlike many users I actually love the smooth texturing of the E1B, and I can see the same of the LX1 and LX2, so it's a plus to me.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I see the two-stage push button pressure switch TailCaps as so much more than the dual output clickie user interface.
The L1/LX1 and L2/LX2 (& A2, K2, 10X) two-stage pressure switch was a ergonomic user interface designed around which the flashlight was created.
The E1B/E2DL (etc) clickie user interface was added to the flashlight afterwards and in my experience compromises the ergonomics of it. IMHO the benefit of the dual outputs is not greater than the annoyance of having to toggle between them every time you operate the switch.

So I welcome SureFire updating their L1/L2 and hopefully they'll add other models to their range featuring this user interface in due course.

Al


----------



## __philippe (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

A German dealer is announcing LX1's tentative availability for AUG-11-2009:

http://www.flashlightshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=7866

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I agree with Al, the "old" switch design was/is so classic IMO. You aren't forced to toggle the levels, only if you want to. I really enjoy the looks of the new lights, hopefully the performance will be good and with Surefire it generally is. Yes Surefire lights are expensive and yes sometimes it seems like they drag their feet, these are well known around here. I am interested in both but would probly go LX1 because I prefer single cell lights and slightly lower cost.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I personally wouldn't be surprised to see the A2L start showing up sooner than expected as well. I know I would love to get a look at the LX1/2 but I really do see a little value to price discrepancy in this market.


----------



## dcycleman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

well there are reports of the LX2 being brighter than the e2dl and they have listed it @ 200lms. so I would imagine that they have also updated the LX1 in a similar manner. I was getting agravated too with the delay of the saint, but hey they make awesome stuff that is bulletproof, so I guess I'll wait and I'll probably buy it when it comes out.


----------



## Palestofwhite (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I'm waiting for my LX2 and meanwhile, thought it will be nice to replace my L1 with an LX1. I like the body of the light to be smoother and I must say i prefer the L1's UI, enough to have sold my E2DL. The sequence to have the low come on first is a plus to me.


----------



## Tiny86 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I'm looking forward to it. If the output is increased above 80 lms I will most likly get one.


----------



## Toaster (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I lost interest in the light. If it had been available Q1, I would have bought one. But by the time it rolls out, XP-G equipped lights should be hitting the shelves which is where my money will probably go.


----------



## zven (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

As I have an L1 already, I'm not too interested in the LX1. Especially since I rather like SF's knurling. I'd pretty much only be interested if it ends up being pretty significantly brighter than the current L1.

I'm almost certain, however, that I'll end up getting the A2L when it comes out, as I'd really love to have a diffused low beam with a throwy high beam. And I've been very tempted by the LX2, though I probably won't get it if the A2L ends up being as great as I think it could be. (Though I might go for the LX2 instead, if the A2L is significantly lacking in throw or very disappointing in some other way.)

But, no LX1 in my future that I can foresee.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

Well, until it's out, I'm going to stare at it with longing.

(For those who can't wait till Aug, you can print and do a cut-out with these pics and pretend it's the real deal :laughing


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

Knurling would have been so much nicer.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

My L1 Cree has been sitting in a pocket in my backpack since I got it. :-( I am starting to wonder how much i would use the LX1. My L1 Cree has a fab beam and excellent color. Can't complain at all. Whenever I use it I am always very pleased with the beam and output. The knurling on it is very nice as well.

I am going to be putting it up for sale hopefully this week to make room for the LX2 and LX1. ;-) So the L1 Cree will be heading to a new home.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

The head and tail just seem a touch too long for a 1 cell tube, for me anyway. 
Why does the runtime on low take such a hit VS the LX2? Must be the price for having a boost circuit.


----------



## youreacrab (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

Just spoke with someone at SF about my LX2 tailcap and he said "let me see if my LX1 does that too." Soon!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I definetly will be getting one. I can't wait to switch tailcaps and see if the low on the LX1 is lower with the LX2 tailcap. I have my fingers crossed....


----------



## Size15's (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I'm not aware that the LX1/LX2/A2L TailCaps are different


----------



## N467RX (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

How knows how will the tailcap on the LX1 work for constant on?

Is it a twisty? or some weird clicky/pressure mechanism?


----------



## cue003 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



N467RX said:


> How knows how will the tailcap on the LX1 work for constant on?
> 
> Is it a twisty? or some weird clicky/pressure mechanism?



It will be a pressure switch.... Press for momentary and twist for constant on.


----------



## N467RX (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



cue003 said:


> It will be a pressure switch.... Press for momentary and twist for constant on.



What about the different light levels?


----------



## matt0 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



N467RX said:


> What about the different light levels?



press lightly for low, press harder for high

twist on for low, twist on further for high.

I haven't personally used any of the SF lights with this tailcap but that is my understanding of the switch.

The harder you press or twist, the brighter they become


----------



## fizzwinkus (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

That's exactly how it worked on my L2. 
I would imagine it should be the same on the LX2.

Hopefully, I'll know for sure soon - already have one on order.


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I won't wait for the LX1.....my current L1 works great, besides the only reason Surefire is still in business in these tough economic times is because they do business with the government .......that is where the taxes I pay go....they do business/contracts with the government so they have the money to survive. Surefire has been untouched by the current economic downturn. I don't know many people in this economy that will pay up of $160 for a LX1. I won't be buying a LX1 anytime soon.


----------



## N467RX (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



matt0 said:


> press lightly for low, press harder for high
> 
> twist on for low, twist on further for high.
> 
> ...




And do you know about the tailcap of the LX2?


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



N467RX said:


> And do you know about the tailcap of the LX2?



Same UI as the LX1 (as shown above)

-Mayo

(PS I LOVE this UI)


----------



## N467RX (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



FrogmanM said:


> Same UI as the LX1 (as shown above)
> 
> -Mayo
> 
> (PS I LOVE this UI)




Sounds interesting.

At first I thought it was going to be nearly impossible to use one-handed, but then I realized that it's a completely different philosophy than the E1B (current EDC).

Sounds like I might get the LX1, the 10 lumens low is good for me because it is brighter than the E1B's 5 lumens and keeps the 80 lumens high. Since I normally walk around the campus loop in the afternoon/night, the 10 lumens is better for the stretches of the road where there are lights and the 80 for the dark sections.

And trying to find the KL4 in black... the addiction is hitting me.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

Seeing those pics weren't good! :shakehead

It looks like i might have to get one


----------



## Ctrain (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

That's some flashlight porn right there... Nearly as nice as DimeRazorback's C2-CJ


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I own an L1 Cree and I for sure would want to have the LX2, and LX1 if it ever exist. I love the way the tail cap works, simple, no-brainer design. Had it on my black A2 as well as L1 Cree. I don't really care about multiple stages as I only need a high and a low mode. And looking at the much more streamlined package of the new LX1 and LX2, as compared to the L1 and L2 is already a big plus for me. I just love small lights. Any smaller and we would be holding a tin-foil in our hands, just exaggerating if I may. The reason why I still buy Surefire even though I have a range of China made lights is because Surefire has always been built tough. For that, I don't mind the slightly bigger and thicker body as compared to the other China made designs that are smaller in size. The smaller LX1 and LX2 is a good compromise between size and toughness IMHO.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*

I will be getting an LX1 probably soon after they come out! I have just recently started to EDC a light in civilian clothes after becoming a member here and realizing what a good idea it is. I like the two way clip like on my E1B. I am interested in how the smooth fluted body will be to carry and grip. Hoping they will up the lumen output above 80 like they did with the LX2 which will make the light even sweeter than I think it already is!


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire LX1?*

I like my LX2 very much especially the 15l low and 200l high and the Lx1 10l low and 80l high does not sound bad either but for the price this light will MSRP for i may just pass on this one :mecry:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



Ctrain said:


> That's some flashlight porn right there... Nearly as nice as DimeRazorback's C2-CJ



:twothumbs

I'm worried that I will wear out the anodizing from looking at it so much :laughing:


BOT: I really love the look of the LX1 & 2, they lack knurling, but the lines on them are just so good!
They reminds me of concept cars and bikes!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire LX1?*

Since the LX2 came in with 2/3 more lumens than the originally advertised 120 wouldnt it be nice if the if the LX1 did the same. If so it would become another no brainer must have, at least for me.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire LX1?*

Yes I'm hoping for a 100 lumen high...Surefire lumens of course!


----------



## N467RX (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire LX1?*



KDOG3 said:


> Yes I'm hoping for a 100 lumen high...Surefire lumens of course!



So am I. But then I'd be looking at rechargeables (I'm going to need rechargeables for my future TW4 anyways)


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Anxious for LX1 info....are you?*

I'm really having a tough time waiting.... are there any updates to the specs on the LX1? I'm thinking of ordering a E1B cuz I don't have ANY good lights aside from thatg Maratac AAA and I'm going to a cabin for a week this weekend. Is it still going to be basically the same on high as the E1B - 80 lumens or will it be rated higher? Anyone have ANY new info?


----------



## DM51 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Anxious for LX1 info....are you?*

There's little point in having another speculative thread on this light. I'm merging it with an existing one.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Anxious for LX1 info....are you?*

Gotcha. I figured the other thread had sank into oblivion....


----------



## DM51 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Anxious for LX1 info....are you?*



KDOG3 said:


> Gotcha. I figured the other thread had sank into oblivion....


Yes, it was practically comatose... but now we have woken it up again, lol!! Let's hope we get some answers soon (but I'm not holding my breath).


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Anxious for LX1 info....are you?*



DM51 said:


> Yes, it was practically comatose... but now we have woken it up again, lol!! Let's hope we get some answers soon (but I'm not holding my breath).


Well, if not some answers, how about at least some lies, [email protected] lies, or even statistics once we get really desperate?


----------



## half-watt (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Anxious for LX1 info....are you?*



Kestrel said:


> Well, if not some answers, how about at least some lies, [email protected] lies, or even statistics once we get really desperate?



did you know that 82.3% of all statistics are made up on the spot?!!


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Anxious for LX1 info....are you?*

After recently handling an LX2, it is VERY well done IMO. Isn't slippery at all. LX1 should be similar, just smaller. Hopefully it will be $160 or so. I wish SF would give a choice between reflector or optic, but that's another topic. Looking forward to reviews myself. Hopefully by Sep/Oct area.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 27, 2009)

i want the LX1, but it will prbably be out of my price range. 

i will get one on BST eventually

Crenshaw


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> i want the LX1, but it will prbably be out of my price range.
> 
> i will get one on BST eventually
> 
> Crenshaw


Out of your price range??! Come on, that's bull! You own tons of fancy Milky Mods...


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 4, 2009)

*LX1 release date approaches....*

Last I heard it was going to be available Aug 11th. Is that still the case? Any new info? Who is going to get one? I might if it has a higher high than the E1B.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: LX1 release date approaches....*

August 11th 

Last thing I read was November or something!

lol


----------



## 270winchester (Aug 5, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Out of your price range??! Come on, that's bull! You own tons of fancy Milky Mods...


internet stalker.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: LX1 release date approaches....*



DimeRazorback said:


> August 11th
> 
> Last thing I read was November or something!
> 
> lol



Really? Delay yet again? :ironic:
But I get the feeling it's going to be launch soon. 
It's Invictus that I have the nagging feeling....


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't quote me on that though! That's the only date I have read about it on here!

I haven't really searched for info :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: LX1 release date approaches....*



DimeRazorback said:


> August 11th
> 
> Last thing I read was November or something!
> 
> lol





DimeRazorback said:


> August 11th
> 
> Last thing I read was November or something!
> 
> lol





DimeRazorback said:


> August 11th
> 
> Last thing I read was November or something!
> 
> lol



Lol....


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 5, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Out of your price range??! Come on, that's bull! You own tons of fancy Milky Mods...


never saw this...lol

but what gives you the impression i have tons of milky mods? i only have one....and ive only ever had two, sold my other one after getting the one in my sig. 

Crenshaw


----------



## Numbers (Aug 5, 2009)

FWW, I talked to optics HQ on Monday, they have no time frame for receiving the LX1.
(But they do have A2L's in stock).


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess I'll have to survive on my silver E1B and Maratac AAA.... I kinda miss my LX2 I sold... *sniff* Might have to sell the E1B and get that again.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got off the phone with SF customer support....no release date as of yet.
He said maybe sometime early next year.

once again, we could be surprised....they did release the LX2 and A2L...soooo the waiting continues.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 5, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Just got off the phone with SF customer support....no release date as of yet.
> He said maybe sometime early next year.
> 
> once again, we could be surprised....they did release the LX2 and A2L...soooo the waiting continues.



LX1 next year? :shakehead My fire would have sizzled by then. Was hoping to give myself a nice Christmas gift. :mecry:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

I was hoping for a nice B'day gift just two days late! (plus waiting for shipping of course)

:laughing:


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Argh. I just got off the phone and the guy I talked to said it wouldn't be available till December 30th. Ugh.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe I should of let Zeruel quote me  :shakehead


----------



## youreacrab (Aug 6, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Argh. I just got off the phone and the guy I talked to said it wouldn't be available till December 30th. Ugh.



hopefully they're figuring a way to pump 100+ SF lumens from it.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 6, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Just got off the phone with SF customer support....no release date as of yet.
> He said maybe sometime early next year.




Are you trying to ruin my day? :mecry:


I take it there are no pictures available of one yet. Just a shorter LX2 in appearance?


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Any interest in the upcoming SureFire Lx1?*



Numbers said:


> Knurling would have been so much nicer.



*+1*

Anyway, I don´t believe in gnomes. I´ll have to wait for *real release* to think about this new light...


----------



## youreacrab (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Zeruel (Aug 18, 2009)

youreacrab said:


> Surefire's cree-based lights, in the past, haven't been known for their efficiency. This has changed with the LX2, which pumps out an amazing amount of light, right up there with the Malkoff for brightness and runtime. I really hope the LX1 will compete with some of the more efficient 1x123s out there. I think 100-120 SF lumens would be possible. Any thoughts on whether they would label it as such? Having a 1x123 lumen light rated at 100-120, while having 2x123 lights rated in that neighborhood (l4, e2dl) would be a bit confusing, but such are SF's lumen ratings anyway.



It's like LX2, we can only verify the lumen specs only after some of us have it. So, any speculation at this point of time is.... :shrug:


----------



## youreacrab (Aug 18, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> It's like LX2, we can only verify the lumen specs only after some of us have it. So, any speculation at this point of time is.... :shrug:



of course, no one knows what they'll do until they know what they did. but we can still chat about what is likely. for example, what lumen value would it equate to for the LX1 if they achieved the same efficiency boost as they did with the LX2? perhaps its easier to do on the 2-cell? i don't know, so i ask.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 18, 2009)

That is if there is even an LX1 and not some sort of vaporware. Until it is made official, I wouldn't even think about the LX1 less I get disappointed again. I was very disappointed when UA2 and UB2 did not show up at my doorstep.


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 19, 2009)

The very well known German dealer FlashlighShop.de had been saying for a while that they expected it for this week and now they put it on sale! :huh:


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate to sound so pessimistic but that is what a lot of dealers said so about the UA2 and UB2. Many had placed a pre-order too and everything just vaporized. This is not the first time things like that had happened from SF. So, I am not putting all my hopes in it. But if it is true, I would want an LX1 for myself too considering that I just gotten the LX2.


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 19, 2009)

Usually when those people claim they have something available it is confirmed. Besides until three days ago the website said that LX1 was coming in.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't really believe that... Surefire hasn't even had a solid release date made yet!

Someone wanna call up surefire???
I would... but well, I'm sure you can figure it out :nana:

Edit - they also have the A2Z available :shrug:

EDIT! - Emailed flashlightstop, and got a VERY quick response stating:

"oh, this was a mistake. Unfortunately, the date of delivery is not certain 
yet.

Best regards
Katja Gütte"


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 19, 2009)

You can't really trust anybody nowadays .... :shakehead


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> You can't really trust anybody nowadays .... :shakehead


Don't be disheartened. It might be in the pipeline soon. Just hope that Surefire would announce it anytime. Most likely SF would discontinue the L1 when the LX1 is out.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

:nana:

The internet is just full of slight errors and mistakes... an email always clears things up :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 2, 2009)

Just called SF...

LX1 release date is November 30....we'll see.

I hope so, looks cool!


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmmm... So putting aside $12 a week should til then should just about cover it...  that's my guess anyways! :rock:


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 2, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Just called SF...
> 
> LX1 release date is November 30....we'll see.
> 
> I hope so, looks cool!



Thanks for the heads up.
Looks like there'll be a Christmas this year afterall. 
_IF_ Surefire holds true to that.


----------



## Optik49 (Sep 2, 2009)

Waiting for this one.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was really hoping this pup would be out before Halloween. :mecry:

.

So much for getting an LX1 for my birfday..


----------



## saabgoblin (Sep 2, 2009)

Optik49 said:


> Waiting for this one.


Aren't we all.


----------



## saabgoblin (Sep 2, 2009)

Guess what I just saw over at Bright Guy!!! FYI, it's an email waiting list, not buying yet personally but start your engines!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 2, 2009)

:devil:

I'm hoping they stick to that!


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## yuk (Sep 23, 2009)

Will there be a forward clickie for LX1?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 23, 2009)

It will be the same interface as the LX2.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 23, 2009)

Count me in for 1...hopefully they'll have them at the exchange when i return to the sandbox...


----------



## yuk (Sep 23, 2009)

I will surely get one, but I wish it had a third really low low mode... It would be perfect.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2009)

yuk said:


> I will surely get one, but I wish it had a third really low low mode... It would be perfect.



Personally I had questioned Surefire's ability to add a really low mode as a third setting, but after much thoughts I realized that SF did the best with this design. Having to add a third stage would make the light hard to operate and impractical as well because the user would have to rotate the tail cap many times to get to the highest mode. Of course, SF could have given you a very low setting as a first stage and maximum setting on second stage but what is there to cover the medium setting? I thought maybe SF could reduce the amount of rotation on the tail cap just to add in a third stage but that would compromise the momentary on feature as any slight pressure from your thumb could cause the light to go into medium or high mode which may not be your intended usage.

I think the low mode provided currently is a good compromise being that it is not too low for anything and not too high that it is blinding. In fact, I think the low mode on both my LX2 and L1 (which I just sold to my friend) to be good enough for 90% of my usage.


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree. A timed transition from low to high like the Arc6 and EX10/D10 would be great. 
My ideal UI:
1) Press lightly to start on low-low. 
2) If you linger there for over 0.25 second, then you press full to get medium. 
3) If you press right through to high in less than 0.25 sec, you get full blast high. That would rock. 
Milky, if you can mod a UI to do that, I'll send you at least one light to mod right away.


yuk said:


> I will surely get one, but I wish it had a third really low low mode... It would be perfect.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2009)

How then would you get back to low mode? I believe SF intended the light to be operated fast on the momentary on mode. Press lightly to see something, and if it is not enough then press all the way for max power. The idea of a UI like what you have described sounds cool but may be too complex for everyone to fully appreciate. Like for example, if I had depressed al the way in less than 0.25 secs for full power, how do I go back to medium or low mode fast?

I love the Nitecore D10 for it's multiple stages from lowest low all the way to 120 lumens high. I love the UI a lot but when I lend the D10 to my non-flashaholic friends, 10 out of 10 had problems understanding the UI even though I explained it to them a few times.

Surefire, IMHO, had made a very good UI targetted at professional users all the way down to flashlight idiots, and I believe that is the aim of Surefire. Anyone could pick up the light and use it without too much of cracking their heads.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 23, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> Personally I had questioned Surefire's ability to add a really low mode as a third setting, but after much thoughts I realized that SF did the best with this design. Having to add a third stage would make the light hard to operate and impractical as well because the user would have to rotate the tail cap many times to get to the highest mode. Of course, SF could have given you a very low setting as a first stage and maximum setting on second stage but what is there to cover the medium setting? I thought maybe SF could reduce the amount of rotation on the tail cap just to add in a third stage but that would compromise the momentary on feature as any slight pressure from your thumb could cause the light to go into medium or high mode which may not be your intended usage.
> 
> I think the low mode provided currently is a good compromise being that it is not too low for anything and not too high that it is blinding. In fact, I think the low mode on both my LX2 and L1 (which I just sold to my friend) to be good enough for 90% of my usage.


There has been some conversation in the past regarding whether the L1/L2 lights could have a three-stage switch. Regarding the engineering aspect, doing a third stage mechanically could be possible but would require something like 2x the parts inside the tailcap, with the resultant increase in complexity possibly impacting reliability (?). I think that having a solid-state load cell inside the tailcap would be an interesting option (which would operate on force, rather than displacement as with the current configuration). A spring could be present to provide some displacement feedback to the user, but the driver would use the data from the load cell to modulate output power. The two advantages would be reliability (fewer moving parts & fewer electrical connections) and the opportunity of easily adding more output levels as required.

Regarding the travel of the tailswitch for multimode operation, for a long time I thought that the travel of the L1/L2 switch was optimum for my uses, but after Milky modded a few SF tailcaps with the McGizmo two-stage switch for me (which have somewhat less travel in their stock configuration), he included two tiny washers he made that provided a small amount of additional travel, simulating the ‘full’ travel of the L1 switch. Of course, I had the option of removing them, obtaining a shorter travel (both by pressing the button and by rotating the tailcap) and began to prefer the shorter travel of the stock McGizmo switch. I have also had no difficulty regarding the possibility of the modes being (mechanically) too close together (and no unintended operation or getting to the undesired mode by accident).

As with many things, the L1 tailswitch is a compromise, but IMO it is a magnificently-achieved one.


----------



## manoloco (Sep 23, 2009)

I find the L1 UI almost perfect in concept, excellent in execution, as a bonus point, others dont waste much battery when handling mine


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 23, 2009)

Just back off the switch pressure like you do with the current L1 and you would get back to med (I think med from max is the best choice). IIRC, the Arc6 operates similar to this.
*If you want added levels, you will always get some added complexity. * This might be a UI for CPF'ers (maybe just me) not the general public.

Adding to the list of instructions above:
4) If you are on Max and want Med, ease off on the switch until the output drops (same as current L1)
5) If you are on Med and want Max, release fully, then rapidly press full.
6) If you are on Max and want low, release fully, then slowly press through min for longer than 0.25 sec to full press. I expect this to be less immediate need to go to low, so it takes the most time - your eyes will need it to adjust anyway.

The advantage to this method is it could be (if it's even possible) a programming or bezel upgrade only. It will likely require special hardware in the circuit to sense low current or voltage to recognize a half press. It would use the current L1 TC. It would allow immediate access to Max from off. 
Possible negative: Twisting will always get you to med only unless you press quickly & hold down AS you twist on for constant (nothing's perfect). Unless you can twist REALLY quickly of course! I never need Max for THAT long, so this is OK with me and so neophytes don't run down my battery. I'm willing to press-twist if I really need max on for a long time.
Also, with three levels, the med should be higher - more like 1, 20, & 200 Lumen levels.

Advantage over the EX10/D10 is that you don't have to double or (more often for me) triple-half-press to get it to go back to low.


pjandyho said:


> How then would you get back to low mode? I believe SF intended the light to be operated fast on the momentary on mode. Press lightly to see something, and if it is not enough then press all the way for max power. The idea of a UI like what you have described sounds cool but may be too complex for everyone to fully appreciate. Like for example, if I had depressed al the way in less than 0.25 secs for full power, how do I go back to medium or low mode fast?


----------



## Optik49 (Sep 27, 2009)

And we wait :sigh:........:tired:


----------



## zven (Sep 28, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> There has been some conversation in the past regarding whether the L1/L2 lights could have a three-stage switch. Regarding the engineering aspect, doing a third stage mechanically could be possible but would require something like 2x the parts inside the tailcap, with the resultant increase in complexity possibly impacting reliability (?). I think that having a solid-state load cell inside the tailcap would be an interesting option (which would operate on force, rather than displacement as with the current configuration). A spring could be present to provide some displacement feedback to the user, but the driver would use the data from the load cell to modulate output power. The two advantages would be reliability (fewer moving parts & fewer electrical connections) and the opportunity of easily adding more output levels as required.



This sounds like a very interesting idea, and its potential for adding more modes easily is very neat (I admit I'd almost be tempted by a 3-stage interface, possibly with .5, 25 and 200 lumen levels). And my understanding of the mechanism you're describing is limited, but from the sounds of it, would it still be able to do accommodate twisting to constant-on at a low stage while having momentary high accessible? Or simply operate constant-on for a low mode at all? Pardon my ignorance on the matter...


----------



## yuk (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't get it. Surefire will release this light in about 1.5 months. Since then we will have XP-Gs with twice the output at 1/3 the price of the LX1. 
So, why Surefire doing this? And why I still want one?


----------



## bigchelis (Oct 17, 2009)

yuk said:


> I don't get it. Surefire will release this light in about 1.5 months. Since then we will have XP-Gs with twice the output at 1/3 the price of the LX1.
> So, why Surefire doing this? And why I still want one?


 


I want one too. Not twice the output, but definitely more. Also, the footprint is bigger than the XR-E R2 and the Tir optic works perfect for the XR-E R2 and it may not focus with the new XP-G.

EDIT: Defabrica has just put a XP-G behind the Surefire TIR Optic, so I guess they do focus.


----------



## manoloco (Oct 22, 2009)

I tought about having 3 levels, current emitters output really call for this, and it can be done without affecting the L1 almost perfect UI:

2 levels controlled like it is right now low-high 2 stage momentary press and constant twist

the low low level, has to be separate for it to work, since it will be used for a long time and in a no stress situation or a situation where no fast reaction is required, it would work ok, i guess it could be by twisting the head or the tail in the opposite direction.

but no way in the push tailcap, just 2 levels there, if you add one more, it would be very dependant on fine motor skills, in a stress situation or in a hurry its very probable that you will miss your desired level.


----------



## yuk (Oct 26, 2009)

Still waiting...  This light is a beauty!


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this light. Buying one when it comes out...


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 27, 2009)

Me too! It will be my backup LX2! And EDC as well so I can keep the LX2 for times when I know I would need a little more power and run time, like camping and long distance trekking.


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Any news on the release of this puppy? Does anyone know for sure what the specs will be?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 27, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Any news on the release of this puppy? Does anyone know for sure what the specs will be?


 



Call Surefire tomorrow and ask...

Let us know what they say.


----------



## zwerky (Oct 28, 2009)

I emailed Surefire and they gave me a reply within the hour:

"The LX1 will be available through your local SureFire dealers after 11/30/09. We will start taking orders at the end of December for the LX1."


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 28, 2009)

This is probably the best news I heard since the last few months! Now I know with 90% certainty that the LX1 is not gonna be some form of vaporware!


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 28, 2009)

Erm... LX1 is available first. Then they start taking orders end of Dec? :thinking:


----------



## jp2515 (Oct 28, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Erm... LX1 is available first. Then they start taking orders end of Dec? :thinking:



When the light is available, SF dealers will probably get the LX1 first then Surefire will make it available for purchase on their website.


----------



## dcycleman (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont have any 1 cell surefires, this could be a first


----------



## computernut (Oct 28, 2009)

I love my L1 but I'd like the two-way clip of the LX1. Hopefully it doesn't get in the way of the twisty.


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 30, 2009)

I emailed Surefire and they said the specs for the LX1 was 80L for 1.5 hrs and 10 for 15 hours.....disappointing. Oh well. I guess thats what the E1B is for.....


----------



## jonesy (Oct 30, 2009)

What are the chances they bumped the e2dl up to 200 so the new lx1 wouldn't compete with it specs wise? If a new light comes in under 100 lumens me and alot of others will be uninterested and take our money elsewhere.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't forget that in the catalogue the LX2 was quoted as having 120 Lumens, and it was a great surprise when it was released as 200 Lumens. There were alot of skeptics at first, but it was proven to be brighter than the E2DL's "120 Lumens"

Maybe the same will happen for the LX1 :naughty:


----------



## N467RX (Oct 31, 2009)

jonesy said:


> What are the chances they bumped the e2dl up to 200 so the new lx1 wouldn't compete with it specs wise? If a new light comes in under 100 lumens me and alot of others will be uninterested and take our money elsewhere.



The E2DL was bumped to 200 lumens


----------



## jonesy (Oct 31, 2009)

N467RX said:


> The E2DL was bumped to 200 lumens



Sorry for confusion, I typed that on my ipod, which makes brevity important. I was just getting at the fact that they might have updated the specs for the E2DL on paper to reflect what it really puts out, as it would be embarrassing otherwise for their new LX1 to put out, say, 120 lumens, while their 2 celled light does the same. 

After "updating" (the packaging) the E2DL, Surefire can proudly tell us that their new LX1 puts out a blinding 120 lumens of fury, without ruffling the feathers of anyone. 

Is it Nov. 30th yet?


----------



## youreacrab (Nov 12, 2009)

...with the cool new 1x123's hitting the market, e.g. the new MiNi throwing 189 lumens OTF for over an hour, its getting harder to hang on to my LX1 money. i hope surefire is spending all this time perfecting that XP-G optic!


----------



## Agile54 (Nov 12, 2009)

Could someone smarter & more in the know than I, plz. spell out what 
youreacrab was saying here: "...with the cool new 1x123's hitting the market, e.g. the new MiNi throwing 189 lumens OTF for over an hour "
Manufacturer specificity would be great here & anyone besides me think the LX1 is not intro'ed by SF until SHOT?


----------



## Count (Nov 12, 2009)

Agile54 said:


> Could someone smarter & more in the know than I, plz. spell out what
> youreacrab was saying here: "...with the cool new 1x123's hitting the market, e.g. the new MiNi throwing 189 lumens OTF for over an hour "
> Manufacturer specificity would be great here & anyone besides me think the LX1 is not intro'ed by SF until SHOT?


 
4Seven's Quark MiNi


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 13, 2009)

youreacrab said:


> ...with the cool new 1x123's hitting the market, e.g. the new MiNi throwing 189 lumens OTF for over an hour, its getting harder to hang on to my LX1 money. i hope surefire is spending all this time perfecting that XP-G optic!


Is it really "cool"? I cannot help but feel that the MiNi is going to run damn hot here. Definitely not a cool factor to me, especially with all the twisting of bezel again and again and again to change modes? Totally NOT cool. I have a 2x123 Quark and I would definitely not buy the MiNi.

I definitely would rather throw my money into LX1 knowing that what Surefire has churned out is able to do the job, and does it well, and also lasts a very very very long time.


----------



## youreacrab (Nov 13, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> Is it really "cool"? I cannot help but feel that the MiNi is going to run damn hot here. Definitely not a cool factor to me, especially with all the twisting of bezel again and again and again to change modes? Totally NOT cool. I have a 2x123 Quark and I would definitely not buy the MiNi.
> 
> I definitely would rather throw my money into LX1 knowing that what Surefire has churned out is able to do the job, and does it well, and also lasts a very very very long time.



the extent of my comparison is that both want to suck $$ off my wallet. different lights for different kicks


----------



## yuk (Nov 13, 2009)

IMHO, "cool" tool is something that you like and works for you. 
If someone don't want to spend $160 on an LX1 and he is an occasional flashlight user, 
he can just buy a Q mini and spend the rest money for some quality time with his girlfriend. That's cool too. 





(now I must find a way to buy the LX1 and still have money to spend with my gf )


----------



## nosuchagency (Nov 13, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> I emailed Surefire and they said the specs for the LX1 was 80L for 1.5 hrs and 10 for 15 hours.....disappointing. Oh well. I guess thats what the E1B is for.....


 
this...

i like the design of light, but just couldn't justify pulling the trigger if it turns out to be just another flavor of backup. i reckon we'll see.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 13, 2009)

The User Interface sets the LX1 apart from the likes of the E1B.
I hope there can be runtime/output charts done so these characteristics can be compared in detail rather than by manufacturer ratings that don't describe these aspects well enough for us Flashaholics


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 13, 2009)

Size15's said:


> The User Interface sets the LX1 apart from the likes of the E1B.
> I hope there can be runtime/output charts done so these characteristics can be compared in detail rather than by manufacturer ratings that don't describe these aspects well enough for us Flashaholics


+1 to that!


----------



## ypsifly (Nov 13, 2009)

I spoke with customer service this afternoon about a seperate issue and was told that we could expect it in early 2010.


----------



## yuk (Nov 13, 2009)

*To Surefire:*


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 13, 2009)

Size15's said:


> The User Interface sets the LX1 apart from the likes of the E1B.
> I hope there can be runtime/output charts done so these characteristics can be compared in detail rather than by manufacturer ratings that don't describe these aspects well enough for us Flashaholics



I am going to make a guess...

Lx2 was rated originally at something like 120 lumens right? actual output was closer to 200+

so Lx1 at 80 lumens, at very most, can go up to about 150 lumens maybe?

I wont be buying it for the lumens, i can say that much. The UI of the Lx1 is the real gem in this light anyway. Hopefully my milky head is competible

as for the mini, i think its an almost perfect incarnation of the pocket/keychain light UI, which is NOT something surefire is made for. So its apples to oranges, and anyway, isnt that point of this thread. 

I think it IS fair for someone to find it harder and harder to hold on to money that was originaly meant for a surefire, because they also find a need/want/use for another light. I wanted to hold out for the Invictus and LX1..when they were announced...well im not holding out anymore....ill get them when i can get them if i can get them. 

Crenshaw


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 13, 2009)

Other than putting the electronics in the head rather than in the end of the body tube (thus allowing I assume a smaller overall size) what is the biggest upgrade with the LX1 over the L1 Cree? Different styling and additional output (how much is subject to debate but 65 to 80 is an improvement but not a huge upgrade) but otherwise this doesn't seem to be a big leap forward. 

I ask this as I have an L1 Cree and have been pondering it's fate in light of the LX1 - I'm not sure this is an upgrade that makes a lot of sense given other lights in the stable in particular.

But I admit that I like my E1L and E2L as much or more than the L1 - different UI and maybe it is just my Novatac/HDS/Arc4 affection that I am a clickie sort of person...


----------



## Agile54 (Nov 13, 2009)

Not going out on much of a limb here but any takers that the LX1 is debuted @ SHOT & available SOMETIME thereafter?


----------



## jp2515 (Nov 13, 2009)

yuk said:


> *To Surefire:*



:thinking: Not sure what you are trying to say. But if you are peeved about waiting for the light to come out, it shouldn't be any surprise that the release date has been pushed back (again). Still waiting for their other lights cough UB3, AZ2 cough



Agile54 said:


> Not going out on much of a limb here but any takers that the LX1 is debuted @ SHOT & available SOMETIME thereafter?



We can only hope!


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 13, 2009)

Gatsby said:


> [...] I have an L1 Cree and have been pondering it's fate in light of the LX1 - I'm not sure this is an upgrade that makes a lot of sense given other lights in the stable in particular.


I know what you mean here, I'm happy with my current L1 and would be perfectly fine with skipping a generation and getting the 'next' L1 in ~2 yrs or so. It's a backup light & not one of my primary 'users' anyway. :shrug:


----------



## knightrider (Nov 13, 2009)

Just an interesting thought: 

What if they are waiting for current stock of the standard L1 to sell out?

Just thought of that, probably isn't the case but something to think about.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 14, 2009)

knightrider said:


> Just an interesting thought:
> 
> What if they are waiting for current stock of the standard L1 to sell out?
> 
> Just thought of that, probably isn't the case but something to think about.


It's possible but not likely. It takes time and money to do R&D. Any company which is involved in R&D would know the costs involved and would rather churn out the new products fast to recuperate the costs involved. They could always sell the light side by side to the L1 at a difference in price until the L1 is sold out. Just my guess.


----------



## zven (Nov 14, 2009)

knightrider said:


> Just an interesting thought:
> 
> What if they are waiting for current stock of the standard L1 to sell out?
> 
> Just thought of that, probably isn't the case but something to think about.



Hmm... That is indeed an interesting thought...



pjandyho said:


> It's possible but not likely. It takes time and money to do R&D. Any company which is involved in R&D would know the costs involved and would rather churn out the new products fast to recuperate the costs involved. They could always sell the light side by side to the L1 at a difference in price until the L1 is sold out. Just my guess.



I certainly agree that time and money in R&D for the LX1 would be an issue, but I do think knightrider may have a point. Personally, I'd guess that the hold-up isn't strictly in the time it takes to develop/test/etc. the LX1. Nor would I guess that they're waiting to sell it until they run out of L1 stock. Rather, I would venture to guess they scheduled their R&D time and money on the LX1 with consideration of when L1 stock would run low.

Also, I kind of doubt they'll actively sell the L1 and LX1 simultaneously. Perhaps they'll try and persuade dealers to buy up the last of the L1 stock when the LX1 is released. Or they could just keep the excess L1's around the factory to use as parts in warranty repairs of other L1's. But I doubt we'll see both the L1 and LX1 ever listed on their website at the same time.

Personally, I just can't wait to see how the LX1 stacks up to the L1 and E1B in terms of brightness and physical size...


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 14, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> They could always sell the light side by side to the L1 at a difference in price until the L1 is sold out. Just my guess.



I have never seen surefire do that. Not with the any of the recent models anyway. my guess is that the dealers will have to handle a lot of the cross over

Crenshaw


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 14, 2009)

zven said:


> Also, I kind of doubt they'll actively sell the L1 and LX1 simultaneously. Perhaps they'll try and persuade dealers to buy up the last of the L1 stock when the LX1 is released. Or they could just keep the excess L1's around the factory to use as parts in warranty repairs of other L1's. But I doubt we'll see both the L1 and LX1 ever listed on their website at the same time.





Crenshaw said:


> I have never seen surefire do that. Not with the any of the recent models anyway. my guess is that the dealers will have to handle a lot of the cross over


 
True. You guys do have a point there. I do notice that happening at the local dealer here in Singapore. They have a whole carton worth of the older single stage E1L stuck in the store when Surefire releases the duo output version. Now the dealer is letting go the older E1L at discounted pricing but so far there are no takers.


----------



## radu1976 (Nov 21, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> True. You guys do have a point there. I do notice that happening at the local dealer here in Singapore. They have a whole carton worth of the older single stage E1L stuck in the store when Surefire releases the duo output version. Now the dealer is letting go the older E1L at discounted pricing but so far there are no takers.


 
How much are they asking for those older L1 - in US$ - ?


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 21, 2009)

radu1976 said:


> How much are they asking for those older L1 - in US$ - ?



Not too sure how much it would cost in USD but they are letting go for S$130 each inclusive of 7% GST, terminology equivalent to VAT. Do also take note that we pay a little bit more for a Surefire than what one would pay in the US.


----------



## RedLED (Nov 25, 2009)

*SF LX1 Where are you!?*

Where is the SF LX1? I wanted to get some for Xmas!

Anyone?


----------



## Hero (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: SF LX1 Where are you!?*

I'm with you! I've been waiting for one of these. After having my LX2 for almost 2 months I'm convinced that the LX1 will be one of the best single battery lights made.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: SF LX1 Where are you!?*

They're here.

End of story. Thread closed. :nana:


----------



## NewTech (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: SF LX1 Where are you!?*



RedLed said:


> Where is the SF LX1? I wanted to get some for Xmas!
> 
> Anyone?



Could be in this website ?.
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SFL1HAWH


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: SF LX1 Where are you!?*



NewTech said:


> Could be in this website ?.
> http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SFL1HAWH



LX1 not L1


----------



## jonesy (Nov 30, 2009)

I take it Surefire failed to meet the release date of Nov. 30th? Anyone find one for sale anywhere?


----------



## Jethro (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: SF LX1 Where are you!?*



Hero said:


> I'm with you! I've been waiting for one of these. After having my LX2 for almost 2 months I'm convinced that the LX1 will be one of the best single battery lights made.



I agree! My LX2 is so awesome... I have to get the LX1.

WHERE IS IT?!?!


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2009)

jonesy said:


> I take it Surefire failed to meet the release date of Nov. 30th? Anyone find one for sale anywhere?



Nope. I've been looking.


----------



## yuk (Nov 30, 2009)

I want this light so badly... :shakehead


----------



## Agile54 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fellas back to page 5 of this thread. Looks like SF will intro. it @ SHOT,
which is mid Jan. 2010 in LVNV. So available to us soon thereafter ????
Would like to be wrong here, glad to eat some crow on this one as I am 
looking for another 1 cell to work into my rotation w/ a well worn E1B.


----------



## NewTech (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: SF LX1 Where are you!?*



gsxrac said:


> LX1 not L1



Check here.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/sure-fi...tra-compact-dual-output-leds-flashlights.html


----------



## alantch (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: SF LX1 Where are you!?*



NewTech said:


> Check here.
> 
> http://www.opticsplanet.net/sure-fi...tra-compact-dual-output-leds-flashlights.html



"*SureFire LX1 LumaMax Flashlight * is currently unavailable for shipping."


----------



## Alberta-Blue (Nov 30, 2009)

As with many things surefire... its not even a matter of when, its a matter of if. I seem to recall several HIGHLY anticipated models that were supposed to be released and had an extensive following that died off pretty quietly :thumbsdow.

Though I doubt this will be the case with the LX1... maybe Surefire will suprise us with some upgraded specs or something to that effect :huh:. 

I have wanted to get the LX1 as a new backup light for duty carry, but I need to admit that I would be *WAY* more excited if the LX1 was cranking out 100-120 or more OTF lumens :twothumbs, as opposed to just 80, and STILL be able to run for 1.5 hours.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: SF LX1 Where are you!?*

I am patiently awaiting 

I have my L1 to keep me happy for the time being


----------



## RobertM (Nov 30, 2009)

I still have my fingers crossed for a Christmas (2009!) release! :santa:


----------



## MattK (Dec 1, 2009)

Still not available, not even an order code yet, I asked SF earlier today.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 1, 2009)

I registered my newest Surefires today and each time I stuck a question in the comment section about the LX1 delay.

Couldn't hurt!


----------



## jonesy (Dec 1, 2009)

In a way, I wish Surefire would borrow from Apple's playbook, and not release any real info on their upcoming products until they are actually available. Not only do you reveal to the competition what you have in the pipeline, you also annoy all your customers who take your slowness in bringing (or not bringing) to market as failure. 

I'd rather be surprised in finding out that Surefire was actually working on a new L1 and have it sprung on me (and can be ordered today!), as opposed to knowing such a thing exists and it might be a year or 5 or never before I can purchase it. 

Like someone else mentioned, I'm not going to wait. I just bought a Mini123 and a tuffwriter, so the Surefire LX1 money got spent. If (when) they release it, I imagine I will buy one, but it's not worth getting all worked up over.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Dec 1, 2009)

Umm, I tried the order form, and it's letting me buy one now - opticsplanet

!!!!

It does still say unavailable for shipping though


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 1, 2009)

foxtrot29 said:


> Umm, I tried the order form, and it's letting me buy one now - opticsplanet
> 
> !!!!
> 
> It does still say unavailable for shipping though


Since you are at it, why not pay for it as well and see if it works?


----------



## bfodnes (Dec 1, 2009)

Personally I think the development of led bulbs move to fast.

With the LX2 they are already at 200 lumens and the 2009 catalog say it will have 120....

With a new light as the LX1 they will need to have a segment to put it in that they not already have and make sure a 1 cell light doesnt kill the sales of their just released 2 cells.

My opinion..


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 1, 2009)

bfodnes said:


> Personally I think the development of led bulbs move to fast.
> 
> With the LX2 they are already at 200 lumens and the 2009 catalog say it will have 120....
> 
> ...


Maybe the delay in release was due to the fact that the LX1 is outputting 200 lumens just like the LX2 and they are currently cracking their heads on ways to reduce it?


----------



## foxtrot29 (Dec 3, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> Since you are at it, why not pay for it as well and see if it works?



Ha, I wish... Waiting till after Christmas for funds for that one. But it will be mine. Oh yes... It will be mine.


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 3, 2009)

foxtrot29 said:


> Ha, I wish... Waiting till after Christmas for funds for that one. But it will be mine. Oh yes... It will be mine.


I was just kidding you.


----------



## yuk (Dec 6, 2009)

♫♫ All I want for Christmas is an LX1!!! ♫♫ :santa:


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 6, 2009)

zwerky said:


> I emailed Surefire and they gave me a reply within the hour:
> 
> "The LX1 will be available through your local SureFire dealers after 11/30/09. We will start taking orders at the end of December for the LX1."



Has it happen yet?


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2009)

No - we still cannot even order them.


----------



## 8cuo (Dec 18, 2009)

Waiting and the day is nearing.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 18, 2009)

Not----holding----my----breath *gasp for air*


----------



## cue003 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have given up on the wait.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 18, 2009)

Let's hope they will release it at SHOT this coming January. As a further WAG, I bet it will be "new and improved" with a blistering 120 lumens of fury. I really just hope it has more output than my mini123. I think they would compliment each other quite well, as the quark is more floody.


----------



## wowlala (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I've been reading CPF for a few month now and have just registered.
I have the L1 lumamax (CREE version) and i'd like to know why having the circuitry in the head of the LX1 is going to be an improvement??
Will it realy make a difference??

Because of the circuitry, this part is going to be more expensive if you want to replace it, isn't it??

I'm waiting for the LX1 to come out, like almost everyone here, and I'm very curious about it's features. 
I'm looking forward to having a comparison between this one and the CREE L1, Lumens, size, runtime...!!

I don't know if I'm going to buy a LX1 for me and give my L1 to my girlfriend, or if I rather should buy a brand new L1 and give it to her.

I hope the LX1 won't be too small because I like the way the CREE L1 fits in a hand.

Thx in advance for your replies


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 18, 2009)

jonesy said:


> Let's hope they will release it at SHOT this coming January. As a further WAG, I bet it will be "new and improved" with a blistering 120 lumens of fury. I really just hope it has more output than my mini123. I think they would compliment each other quite well, as the quark is more floody.


 
I'm wondering if I can't get Milky to mod my L1 Cree to get more lumens and a lower low for about the cost of the LX1..


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 18, 2009)

> Let's hope they will release it at SHOT this coming January.


 At least that would make it a round 12 months since announcing it at SHOT _last _January :candle:


----------



## Fooboy (Dec 31, 2009)

and ... still no Lx1

(I just outed myself as being @ home on new years eve - my excuse is tired wife and 2 kids under 2 ... all sleeping )


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have this feeling the AZ2 might come out before the LX1 does.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Feb 1, 2010)

Come on already, while we're still young!!!:candle:


----------



## jonesy (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't believe I was dumb enough to sell my L1 over a year ago, as I'm still waiting for the LX1...

Any word on a release date yet?


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 3, 2010)

zwerky said:


> I emailed Surefire and they gave me a reply within the hour:
> 
> "The LX1 will be available through your local SureFire dealers after 11/30/09. We will start taking orders at the end of December for the LX1."



Vapor........ :tired:

I gave up waiting and got myself a L1 Lumamax.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 4, 2010)

The thing I don't get is that it looks like a cut down LX2. How hard can it be to make a shorter body, and a different clip, with different power settings?


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 4, 2010)

jonesy said:


> The thing I don't get is that it looks like a cut down LX2. How hard can it be to make a shorter body, and a different clip, with different power settings?


 
I don't think these things are a matter of difficulty, but a matter of priorities with a little market analysis thrown in. Surefire has released a number of models in the last couple of years, just not in the order every flashaholic would personally choose. 

Bill


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 4, 2010)

I do get that the LX2 was a significantly different light than the L2 - I'm not seeing that the LX1 is a huge upgrade from the L1 Cree since it got a mid point upgrade to the new emitter and more compact body that the L2 did not. And FWIW I'm tempted to send my L1 Cree to Milky for a driver swap and get the same if not better performance. As it is the power upgrade to 120 from roughly 75-80 (real versus SF) lumens makes it a tough sell.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 4, 2010)

Gatsby said:


> I do get that the LX2 was a significantly different light than the L2 - I'm not seeing that the LX1 is a huge upgrade from the L1 Cree since it got a mid point upgrade to the new emitter and more compact body that the L2 did not.


I agree completely on this - the L2-to-LX2 upgrade was a quantum leap, the older unit was one of the more outdated LED products in their line (I have one). The L1 is still a reasonably competitive product IMO.


Gatsby said:


> I'm tempted to send my L1 Cree to Milky for a driver swap and get the same if not better performance. As it is the power upgrade to 120 from roughly 75-80 (real versus SF) lumens makes it a tough sell.


Excellent idea, that way you could get an XP-G in there at whatever drive level you want - I would bet this would significantly outperform the LX1 when/if it comes out - it might not even have the XP-G, as SF doesn't seem to jump on the latest emitters until they are relatively well-established in the marketplace. :shrug:

Plus you could get a really low level with a custom L1 build if you wanted it, the 10+ lumen low on the L1 / LX1 is crazy. I have a NIB Luxeon L1 just waiting for a Milky mod, I am very confident that when I finally decide to ship it off, it will become a world-class light. I've decided on taking this route instead of owning a stock LX1.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 24, 2010)

I emailed Surefire last week asking for a hard deadline on availability, and they said they did not have one, and directed me to the surefire website for up and coming information. I think 2 years is patient enough. 

So.... Gene Malkoff got the money I had set aside for the LX1 (for the 2nd time) instead, and I couldn't be happier. If anyone wants a great, 2 stage, american made light that is modular, can have a pocket clip, can tailstand, and brighter than the LX1 will probably ever be, look no further than the MD2. Not that this affects Surefire in the least, but I feel better anyway about supporting the little guy.


----------



## tsl (Feb 24, 2010)

jonesy said:


> I emailed Surefire last week asking for a hard deadline on availability, and they said they did not have one, and directed me to the surefire website for up and coming information. I think 2 years is patient enough.


 
This light was in the SF 2009 catalog. I too am a little disappointed that they have not been able to release it by now.


----------



## chaoss (Feb 24, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> Vapor........ :tired:
> 
> I gave up waiting and got myself a L1 Lumamax.


 
It could be that Surefire is letting it's & it's dealers current stock of the L1 continue to dwindle. (I doubt that they are still producing it). And when said stock reaches a certain predetermined level, we may start to see some movement on the LX1.

Just thinking outloud .


----------



## maxrep12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> I don't think these things are a matter of difficulty


Certainly not. Especially in comparison with other competitors who are bringing lights with newer tech to market in a timely manner.


> but a matter of priorities with a little market analysis thrown in.


I don't see the market analysis that you seem to see. What am I specifically missing? They state their priorities when releasing catalogs. Clearly, there is confusion here.


> Surefire has released a number of models in the last couple of years, just not in the order every flashaholic would personally choose.


Aside from pleasing EVERY flashaholic, are there ANY flashaholics that are pleased with Surefire's product release model?

I think you have taken an overly generous view here. At times companies have been known to rest on a reputation from a past era. If we remove the sugar coating, isn't it more likely that this is the case to a decent degree?


----------



## maxrep12 (Feb 25, 2010)

chaoss said:


> It could be that Surefire is letting it's & it's dealers current stock of the L1 continue to dwindle. (I doubt that they are still producing it). And when said stock reaches a certain predetermined level, we may start to see some movement on the LX1.
> 
> Just thinking outloud .


My local Bass Pro Shops has a depleted stock on Surefire lights. When inquiring about stock levels, a salesman told me they were dropping Surefire and replacing it with another brand.

To be fair, I do think the C2 is one of the best looking lights made. However, I do not like the momentary tail cap, single mode electronics, or dated emitters.


----------



## dcycleman (Feb 25, 2010)

chaoss said:


> It could be that Surefire is letting it's & it's dealers current stock of the L1 continue to dwindle. (I doubt that they are still producing it). And when said stock reaches a certain predetermined level, we may start to see some movement on the LX1.
> 
> Just thinking outloud .


 I think you are correct.


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 16, 2010)

FYI, the LX1 Specs have changed at least Bright Guy is listing the elusive LX1 as a 110 Lumen high and a 10 Lumen low with a 1.5 hour high and a 15 hour low run time. My popcorn is getting stale.
Technically, wouldn't the output really need to be increased to 160 fo a noticeable difference in output due to the inverse square law if I am not mistaken. I do know that SF underestimates their lumen output numbers but do you think that they'll have a 50 lumen difference than their currently listed lumen output of 110?


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 16, 2010)

maxrep12 said:


> I think you have taken an overly generous view here. At times companies have been known to rest on a reputation from a past era. If we remove the sugar coating, isn't it more likely that this is the case to a decent degree?


 
I disagree.

Do you really think SureFire is resting on a reputation from a past era. Cmon, just because both you and I are not happy with the speed in which SureFire releases products does not mean they are resting on their reputation. The LX2, and E2DL, are just two examples of lights that are as good if not better than anything else being produced right now. Look I want a LX1 myself.........patience is a virtue....


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm personally waiting for the 110 Lumen E1B but I definetly want to see the LX1. Its seems to be taking forever to get this thing out!


----------



## Size15's (Mar 16, 2010)

SureFire have a lot of new products to schedule into production and they won't be able to satisfy everybody with the order in which they release their new products. Am I really going to get all emotional about the LX1 making way for the Vampires and LED replacements for WeaponLights?

The LX1 is evolutionary compared to the Vampires being revolutionary...


----------



## dcycleman (Mar 16, 2010)

I bet the 110 lumen E1B is the same deal as the 200 lumen e2dl. mabe like 5 lumens real difference. if any. We'll see.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 16, 2010)

I love 1xCR123 lights... I really like my silver E1B. This new LX1 looks a winner, but I don´t know yet if I should pick one or the LX2.

I never had a 2xCR123 light. The LX2 looks awesome with it´s "firepower", but I love the small size of the LX1...

Damn... I don´t know which one! LX2 looks too big, but powerful! 
LX1 has the perfect size, but it is weaker (in lumens...)

Damn!!


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 17, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> I love 1xCR123 lights... I really like my silver E1B. This new LX1 looks a winner, but I don´t know yet if I should pick one or the LX2.
> 
> I never had a 2xCR123 light. The LX2 looks awesome with it´s "firepower", but I love the small size of the LX1...
> 
> ...


I own both the LX2 and the silver E1B. Love both very much. Although the LX2 is bigger than the E1B, it is still small enough to fit exactly in the rear pocket of my jeans, carried bezel down with the clip on the pocket. I am a jeans person since I don't work in an office so carrying the LX2 is not an issue. For my main EDC, I rotate between the LX2 and E1B and have a Quark MiNi 123 or AA in my right pocket as a secondary EDC.

I too am awaiting the LX1 and also revised version of the silver E1B. Then I would just pass on my current 80 lumens silver E1B to my wife. If you can't decide, just get the LX2 first. You would love the power this light outputs. When the LX1 is available, get it.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 17, 2010)

*pjandyho

*Please, could you post some pictures of both lights, side by side, to compare sizes?

Just to have a realistic comparison between them.

Thanks in advance!

(and sorry for the off topic)


----------



## tsl (Mar 17, 2010)

Size15's said:


> SureFire have a lot of new products to schedule into production and they won't be able to satisfy everybody with the order in which they release their new products. Am I really going to get all emotional about the LX1 making way for the Vampires and LED replacements for WeaponLights?
> 
> The LX1 is evolutionary compared to the Vampires being revolutionary...


 
Al, I think the issue here is that the LX1 has been in two SF catalogs now ... 2009 and 2010 ... and we've yet to see it get released.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 17, 2010)

That would seem to confirm that SureFire haven't been able to squeeze the LX1 into their production schedule. The desire is there to continue it's evolution but they haven't found the opportunity to get it released and into the hands of eager fans. I'm really looking forward to the LX1 as 'summer' EDC compliment to the LX2 for longer darker nights.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 18, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> I love 1xCR123 lights... I really like my silver E1B. This new LX1 looks a winner, but I don´t know yet if I should pick one or the LX2.
> 
> I never had a 2xCR123 light. The LX2 looks awesome with it´s "firepower", but I love the small size of the LX1...
> 
> ...



Everyone, please pardon me for a short hijack of this thread just to show Federal LG the size comparison.

LX2 and silver E1B. Quark 123^2 beside for those who are familiar with Quark but not Surefire. These 3 are currently my main EDC lights but I prefer Surefire and find myself carrying them most. Just my personal preference, nothing against 4sevens or Quark. But like I said earlier, I do carry the MiNi AA or 123 as a backup.


----------



## Gatsby (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I've not only decided to send my L1 Cree to Milky (working out the exact details) but have sourced an Aleph trim tailcap with a McE2S and put on an Aleph 1x123 body and a KL1 head (also going to Milky for an emitter swap and maybe a slight bias mod) provides me with an even smaller package with longer runtime. 

Both of which I think will fit my needs better than the LX1 - when and if it arrives on shelves...


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 18, 2010)

*pjandyho*... thank you so much! 

Back to OT... I´ll definitely gonna get one LX1. 
And April´s first is right there! Just 14 days for LX1 arrival!!



Do you guys know if LX1´s maximum output will be the same as my silver E1B?


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 18, 2010)

Size15's said:


> SureFire have a lot of new products to schedule into production and they won't be able to satisfy everybody with the order in which they release their new products. Am I really going to get all emotional about the LX1 making way for the Vampires and LED replacements for WeaponLights?
> 
> The LX1 is evolutionary compared to the Vampires being revolutionary...


The AZ2 looks like a killer light and the specs aren't too shabby either. I am really impressed by all of Surefire's new lights and styling, it appears that they and we are being well served by some of their delays in their revolution and evolution departments. A 35 Lumen Flood with a killer 150 beam, could be very nice and bumping the E1B to 110, I couldn't be happier not that I am disappointed in any of my older SF's. I believe the LX1 will be worth the wait, just wondering about the different beam profiles as compared to the E1B and how the A2Z compares to the A2L but you will have to pry my old A2 from my cold dead hands.

I'll just pop some fresh and wait til the credits end before I leave the Theatre.


----------



## Agile54 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thread hijack, sorry fellas but can someone send me a link or share where I can find info re. SF updating the E1B? My search fu is weak I admit & thx. in advance for some guidance.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 18, 2010)

I also wish that the LX1 had a lower low - like it used to. My favorite generation was the third generation L1 with the TIR optic that had the 1.1 lumen low/22 lumen high. I would love to see this LX1 with a 3-ish lumen low. Hopefully one of these smart modders can figure it out...


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 18, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> I also wish that the LX1 had a lower low - like it used to. My favorite generation was the third generation L1 with the TIR optic that had the 1.1 lumen low/22 lumen high.


You mean like the top light in this photo I just took today? :naughty:
Now that I think about it, IIRC the LuxIII/22/1.1 had an aspheric (was that the fourth generation?), the subsequent Cree/65/10 has the TIR (fifth generation?)
The earlier LuxI/~15/0.9 (third generation?) had some kind of optic I think, but it wasn't a TIR was it?
Jeez, it is difficult to keep them straight...







Edit: Is the model that you're thinking of at this link here? I don't think it was a TIR though... :thinking:


----------



## Bravado (Apr 2, 2010)

Anymore word on when they're coming? I'm really wanting one.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 2, 2010)

The last I heard (or read), it should happen in June 2010. Well, don't bet on it. It's Surefire anyway so delivery delays are nothing new.


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 2, 2010)

June now, rather than April ?

Guess they must still have plenty of L1s to get rid of . . .


----------



## Optik49 (Apr 2, 2010)

_Surefire told me, "sometime in July" the other day. :thinking:_


----------



## zwerky (Apr 2, 2010)

wow, i really wonder what the hold up is here. are they still QC'ing the light?


----------



## Size15's (Apr 2, 2010)

zwerky said:


> wow, i really wonder what the hold up is here. are they still QC'ing the light?


Nope. It's simply because SureFire schedule new products into production and the LX1 is lower priority than many other new products SureFire have lined up.


----------



## wrencher (Apr 2, 2010)

I ordered a L1 from Surefire. Could not find a current light is stock anywhere. 
I asked the CS person about the LX1 thay said as of now Christmas. :sigh:


----------



## Optik49 (Apr 2, 2010)

Probably Christmas 2020 :shakehead


----------



## RedLED (Apr 3, 2010)

wrencher said:


> I ordered a L1 from Surefire. Could not find a current light is stock anywhere.
> I asked the CS person about the LX1 thay said as of now Christmas. :sigh:


 
CHRISTAMS! You've got to be kidding me!

Good Lord!

Seriously, is there an engineering problem or something, I know about the military, and all that, but another eight months?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 3, 2010)

The information I have received is that it isn't high up on the to-do list for a few reasons. A couple being that;

There is already the L1 & E1b which are very similar in design and output.

The market for 1 cell lights isn't as strong as 2 cell lights, and the LX2 is definitely a strong player in that market.


This is all hear-say, however it does make sense when you really think about it.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 3, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> The information I have received is that it isn't high up on the to-do list for a few reasons. A couple being that;
> 
> There is already the L1 & E1b which are very similar in design and output.
> 
> ...


Yep - that's what I was told when I asked. It's as simple as that. There is no desperate rush to get it released, especially when they have far more exciting models to be concentrating on. The Vampires are just what the Military have been after for years.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe CPF members should start a protest outside the gates of SF just to show them that we are serious about the LX1? LOL..


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 3, 2010)

bummer


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll be there, who's paying for the plane ticket?


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL! I gotta pay my plane tickets too!


----------



## RedLED (Apr 4, 2010)

Heck, I can be there in 30 min, or 1.5 hrs. from the desert.

Except, I am not exactly a hands on protest, upset customer.

All I hope is that it as nice as the LX2, and worth the wait. 

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 4, 2010)

They also have the 123 Titan. I have the Ti model, and take it on special projects.

Is it worth it to have both. I may get this to hold me over until the LX1 is out.

Anyone have both Ti & Alum. Titans


----------



## zwerky (Apr 4, 2010)

wrencher said:


> I ordered a L1 from Surefire. Could not find a current light is stock anywhere.
> I asked the CS person about the LX1 thay said as of now Christmas. :sigh:



big ouch!! don't think i want to wait til xmas, i may just give in and get the E1B. and IF the lx1 does come out by xmas, i may pick that one up, too.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 5, 2010)

Seeing that Christmas is a heckuva long way off, I'm glad that I gave my money to Malkoff instead a couple months ago. I understand production schedules and all, but 2 years is waaaay too long to wait for any production light. :shakehead


----------



## Persefone (Apr 5, 2010)

I wanna this light


----------



## munchs (May 2, 2010)

Bumping it back on top 

Just wanna hear anything new about this light. Any news...?


----------



## dcycleman (May 4, 2010)

I had to pick up an E1B in Lieu of the LX1, couldnt wait any longer, I suppose thats what surefire wants. I wonder if the emmiters are the same in the e1b that I bought compared to the 110 lumen e1bs that are supposed to come out?


----------



## post tenebras (May 4, 2010)

One can buy a suspiciously LX1-looking head from SureFire now. Anyone know if it's e-series compatible?

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...mail&utm_campaign=LMShotgun-Consumer&cmid=266


----------



## youreacrab (May 4, 2010)

post tenebras said:


> One can buy a suspiciously LX1-looking head from SureFire now. Anyone know if it's e-series compatible?
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...mail&utm_campaign=LMShotgun-Consumer&cmid=266



not e-series compatible because e-series heads have female threading


----------



## Size15's (May 4, 2010)

The LM1 and LM2 are Lamp Modules for WeaponLights.

Although the LM1 is intended for one-SF123A, screwed directly into a WeaponLight Housing such as a forend, I understand it can be powered by two-SF123As on say the MH90 or a U2 body. I'm not sure what this does to the output.
The same goes for the LM2 - it is designed for two-SF123As but can handle three.

These are single-level Lamp Modules. They need their own thread as they've nothing much to do with the LX1 other than similar bezel optics & styling etc...

Al


----------



## youreacrab (Jun 1, 2010)

its june 1. where they at?


----------



## hcd615 (Jun 1, 2010)

I emailed Surefire on May 26th asking about the LX1 nd release date. Here is the email I received back...



The release date will be in the middle of July.

Jose Ramirez
Customer Service
SUREFIRE
17680 Newhope St., Suite 100 I Fountain Valley, CA 92708 I U.S.A.
T 714-545-9444 T 800-828-8809 F 714-545-9537


----------



## zwerky (Jun 1, 2010)

hcd615 said:


> I emailed Surefire on May 26th asking about the LX1 nd release date. Here is the email I received back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And then when the middle of July arrives, it'll get pushed back again


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

any news? Surefire LX1? where are you, i think most of us waiting for this small flashlight, and most of us for the special TIR lens used to his brother LX2. 

Surefire has been smart to use TIR lens. This improves the beam and make it more efficient.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been an "I would definitely want an LX1" guy, but the wait is just too long.

Over those times that I have been waiting, I have gotten myself an E1B which is nice but I am not really happy with the UI. I preferred the UI of the LX2 which I already owned. And then while waiting, I got myself a Ra clicky which I think is the best single CR123 light I ever owned, and today I just received another Ra clicky with high CRI LED built-in. I just don't see why I would need the LX1 anymore. I may buy it for the sake of collection but I am definitely not crazy about it anymore.

Thank you SF. Without the wait I would probably not have chanced upon the Ra clicky, and now that I did I am finding myself becoming a huge fan of HDS lights.


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> I have been an "I would definitely want an LX1" guy, but the wait is just too long.
> 
> Over those times that I have been waiting, I have gotten myself an E1B which is nice but I am not really happy with the UI. I preferred the UI of the LX2 which I already owned. And then while waiting, I got myself a Ra clicky which I think is the best single CR123 light I ever owned, and today I just received another Ra clicky with high CRI LED built-in. I just don't see why I would need the LX1 anymore. I may buy it for the sake of collection but I am definitely not crazy about it anymore.
> 
> Thank you SF. Without the wait I would probably not have chanced upon the Ra clicky, and now that I did I am finding myself becoming a huge fan of HDS lights.


 

You might have the right. It is so long time. But Surefire is used to it.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 15, 2010)

I couldn't wait any longer, purchased the Stratum instead, well maybe not entirely instead but "dam", that's a long wait. Not attempting to hijack the thread but the Stratum is very cool and growing on me, I still have plenty of single cell lamps for now when going compact. Also the EB1 is now 110 lumens if you haven't heard. :wave:


----------



## saabgoblin (Jun 16, 2010)

Basically, I am just waiting to see if the beam profile is much different than the E1b. I assume that a similar and or the same optic will be used that is in the LX2 but I am not certain so the wait continues, it's not like I don't already own too many flashlights already!


----------



## MR.A (Jul 1, 2010)

since we are all waiting for the LX1, Nitecore is very close to release the Infilux IFE1. 

So the comparison is going to be close.

For me the company will release it first i go for it. Both seems to be very nice and useful EDC lights.

Sorry for comparing those two but most of us start thinking between them

Best Regards


----------



## Bravo_Kilo (Jul 3, 2010)

I sent an email to Surefire last week inquiring about when the LX1 would be released and was told to expect it in July. I was excited until I went back and saw people here getting that same "next month" response as far back as last August or September.  WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH THIS LIGHT?!?!:shakehead


----------



## Vernon (Jul 5, 2010)

I've developed the same love/hate relationship with Surefire as I have with Apple.


----------



## zwerky (Jul 5, 2010)

Vernon said:


> I've developed the same love/hate relationship with Surefire as I have with Apple.



well, as long as the surefire lights will work no matter how i hold them, i'll be ok with surefire. :shakehead


----------



## Agile54 (Jul 5, 2010)

" well, as long as the surefire lights will work no matter how i hold them, i'll be ok with surefire "


BINGO! Thanks for the grin today.


----------



## MattK (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL - too funny!


----------



## zwerky (Jul 6, 2010)

And in the mean time, I've purchased 2 of Mac's SST-50 EDC and I'm being gifted an Ra Clicky 170 for my bday this month, wooot! 

And so the wait continues...


----------



## damn_hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

For me the Surefire UA2/UB2 was a learning experience. The LX1 looks fantastic, but a light that exists is better.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got tired of waiting too. I will most likely order a Ra tomorrow.....


----------



## Simon520 (Jul 7, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> I got tired of waiting too. I will most likely order a Ra tomorrow.....


 

10 bucks says you still buy the LX1 when it comes out... after all, the Clicky isn't E-series compatible...



I bought an E1B after finding out the LX1 wasn't available. I had put Surefire on the back burner for 10 years until I bought an E2DL for my wife (tired of her borrowing my lights and dinging them up) and saw that they're finally in the ballpark when it comes to modern emitters and outputs.

Then I got an LX2... if it wasn't so big, it'd be my EDC. I have the E1B in my pocket right now because I destroyed my Clicky clip trying to mod it to bezel down. The Clicky is a better light all around than the E1B.

After playing with the LX2, I'm VERY impressed with how Surefire turned out this light. I think the LX1 is going to be an absolute home run and a light that a flashaholic says is a must-have.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the LX2 and have been patiently waiting for the LX1 as a little backup to the LX2 but I am not too sure if I would be able to afford the LX1 anymore.

After having bought a couple of Ra clickies I am almost maxed to my budget. Guess what? I just splurged on a Stratum and an AZ2 a few days back. I am seriously over spending so LX1 may have to wait. And maybe never as I am seriously considering another Ra clicky in 170 lumens but we'll see.


----------



## Inliner (Jul 15, 2010)

I talked to Surefire on Monday and was told to expect the LX1 sometime in October....


----------



## jonesy (Jul 15, 2010)

Inliner said:


> I talked to Surefire on Monday and was told to expect the LX1 sometime in October....



Did you tell them you're sick of waiting two years for a silly flashlight? The LX1 is like the loch ness monster or unicorns. We all know they exist, but few have ever seen them. It's the mythical quality of it all that keeps us coming back and checking threads like this every time there is a new post, just hoping for the bit of news that we all haven't been living a lie, that the Truth Is Out There.


----------



## Lightsman (Jul 15, 2010)

Inliner said:


> I talked to Surefire on Monday and was told to expect the LX1 sometime in October....


Did you asked for the year.... :huh:


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 15, 2010)

jonesy said:


> It's the mythical quality of it all that keeps us coming back and checking threads like this every time there is a new post, just hoping for the bit of news that we all haven't been living a lie


LOL, isn't _that_ the truth.


----------



## :)> (Jul 15, 2010)

that's what I just did...


----------



## gswitter (Jul 15, 2010)

Why do people get so worked up over this?

If and when the LX1 becomes available, I'll be happy to try it out. Until then I'll use something else.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if Surefire decided to redesign the light for whatever reason. Maybe there was a problem they discovered in testing and they felt they better go back to the ol' drawing board and take care of it. Or....

Maybe they are deciding to change its feature set like going with an XPG and 3 levels.... Well one can dream anyway.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 15, 2010)

You know desigining an optic and making this the first XP-G surefire would explain the delay.

 Mmmmm sounds good!


----------



## tsl (Jul 15, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> You know desigining an optic and making this the first XP-G surefire would explain the delay.


 
Maybe they're using one of those nice warmer tinted K2 TFFCs.

I'll be mildy surprised if this light comes out this year. First it was March, then June, then July, now October.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2010)

tsl said:


> Maybe they're using one of those nice warmer tinted K2 TFFCs.
> 
> I'll be mildy surprised if this light comes out this year. First it was March, then June, then July, now October.



That will be sweet! I love the tint of the K2 TFFC.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe a 3 level clicky... oh boy


----------



## Bravo_Kilo (Jul 17, 2010)

Inliner said:


> I talked to Surefire on Monday and was told to expect the LX1 sometime in October....



October!? They just told me July last month! How do they go from next month to three more months? I'll probably buy one when it comes out, but in the meantime I've picked up a Ra Clicky. This is going from ridiculous to hilarious.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 17, 2010)

Just don't wait for the lights to be released...

Then when they come out, you can go:

"Awesome! Definitely need one! WOOOOO!" or

"Hmmm that's not quite what I was expecting, I think I'll pass"

Saves hurt feelings too


----------



## LED BriCK (Aug 3, 2010)

Add me to the list of folks who got tired of waiting and bought a Ra clicky. Thank you Surefire! lovecpf


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 3, 2010)

LED BriCK said:


> Add me to the list of folks who got tired of waiting and bought a Ra clicky. Thank you Surefire! lovecpf



Yup. Me too. Got my 170T the other day and am lovin' it. I honestly no longer care about the LX1.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 3, 2010)

LED BriCK said:


> Add me to the list of folks who got tired of waiting and bought a Ra clicky. Thank you Surefire! lovecpf


I am already on my 3rd Ra clicky. First was the 140 GT, then the 100 high CRI, and now I am awaiting the 170T to reach me. Kiss LX1 goodbye!!! I doubt it would be that good compared to the Ra clickies anyway.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 3, 2010)

A bit subjective considering it isn't even out yet, don't you think? :laughing:


----------



## Hobbs (Aug 3, 2010)

LED BriCK said:


> Add me to the list of folks who got tired of waiting and bought a Ra clicky. Thank you Surefire! lovecpf



Made the same decision! No regrets.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 4, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> A bit subjective considering it isn't even out yet, don't you think? :laughing:



If one has an LX2 and an E1B, then naturally the LX1 becomes very predictive even if it is still in it's vapor stage. Nothing to make me go gaga about.


----------



## carrot (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't get it. What makes the LX1 so exciting over the current L1?


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 4, 2010)

Easy Carrot...it's a Surefire I don't have yet...

Seriously though, I missed my L1 so much, I had to buy another one to tide me over til this comes out...but, the L1 is an EXCELLENT light in it's own right...a ncie low, and just enough high for 90% of tasks. The perfect edc. Thanks for getting the L1 out so early Flip...it'll definitely come in handy over here!


----------



## MR.A (Aug 4, 2010)

for those having lx2 and eb1 as a friend said above, for me there is no reason to get the lx1. If you have to spend more than 170 dollars then buy one more eb1 110 lumens and end of story. I dont even think to get the lx1 any more. Got tired and after a long time thinking about how i spend my money, i prefer not to buy it. Sorry.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 4, 2010)

carrot said:


> I don't get it. What makes the LX1 so exciting over the current L1?



Well, just because it is smaller than the L1, brighter on the high mode, has a duo directional clip?


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 4, 2010)

MR.A said:


> for those having lx2 and eb1 as a friend said above, for me there is no reason to get the lx1. If you have to spend more than 170 dollars then buy one more eb1 110 lumens and end of story. I dont even think to get the lx1 any more. Got tired and after a long time thinking about how i spend my money, i prefer not to buy it. Sorry.



No. I don't see the need for another E1B even though it's slightly brighter. I would rather buy a HDS clicky. Equally tough, maybe even tougher than SF, has 4 user programmable modes, takes rechargeable very well, super flat regulation on batteries, superb customer service, and many more good reasons. LX1 would have to do way better than that. But, I would still get the LX1, just because I collect SF lights, not because I think it would be any better than HDS lights.


----------



## carrot (Aug 4, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Well, just because it is smaller than the L1, brighter on the high mode, has a duo directional clip?


OK, fair enough. I'll continue to be happy with my L1 then. Given the 10 pages I thought I was missing something.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 4, 2010)

carrot said:


> OK, fair enough. I'll continue to be happy with my L1 then. Given the 10 pages I thought I was missing something.



Without a doubt, L1 is a very nice light. My only gripe with my L1 is the very greenish tint I get from the beam, even on high mode.


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 4, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Without a doubt, L1 is a very nice light. My only gripe with my L1 is the very greenish tint I get from the beam, even on high mode.



Wow... me too!

Mine should call "Surefire L1 - The Hulk".


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 4, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Without a doubt, L1 is a very nice light. My only gripe with my L1 is the very greenish tint I get from the beam, even on high mode.


FWIW, my L1 has the best tint of any LED I own - a nice creamy white. :shrug:

I know I've said this before, but the #1 problem with the LX1 (IMO) is that the L1 is already such a fine light. It's not the smallest, brightest, or longest-running, it's for folks who find it a good fit for their uses. This group of people, on average, may not be attracted to the latest whiz-bang wonderlight, which is why the (incrementally improved) LX1 may have an uphill battle in this regard (eg. some of the previous posts).

I don't imagine that everybody will sell off their L1's for the LX1 when it comes out sometime in 2013 (), but people who would have purchased the L1 may simply purchase the LX1 instead.

My 2 lumens,


Edit: I find it amusing that this thread was started over a year ago and is up to nearly 300 posts by now, all about a light that hasn't even been released yet. 
I do think that this is one measure of just how sucessful the L1 series was (and still is).


----------



## Agile54 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry if this has been already discussed here but do we know for a FACT which TC the yet to be released LX1 has?

Hoping for the LX2 variant but ....


----------



## carrot (Aug 4, 2010)

The LX1 will have the same tailcap as the A2, L1, L2, LX2, A2L.


----------



## Agile54 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thx Carrot, knew I could count on an SME here for some good news today.

And the wait continues .......


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 6, 2010)

It BETTER be current controlled on low


----------



## MrBenchmark (Aug 6, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Well, just because it is _smaller than the L1_, brighter on the high mode, has a duo directional clip?


 
Smaller matters, I think. My one gripe about my existing, older L1 is that it's about 1/2" shorter than my LX2. This is not enough of a difference to make it more pocketable, so I just carry the LX2, which is generally superior. 

I hope the LX1 is not as slippery as the E1B. I have an E1B, but I find I drop it - a lot. (It's fine if I carry it overhand, thumb over the button. This is my least favorite way to carry a light, although it's likely what it was designed for.) 

I have to say though, that these Ra lights everyone keeps talking about are tempting.


----------



## JNewell (Aug 6, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> It BETTER be current controlled on low



Medical advice  - don't hold your breath on that one - I bet it won't be. I could be wrong, Paul Kim doesn't share his design details with me...


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 6, 2010)

The wait is too long...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have all but given up on the LX1. I am tired of waiting......

My next 1-CR123 light is going to be the readily available (and cheaper!) Ra Clicky instead. :twothumbs


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 13, 2010)

At least make the runtime on high run longer? 65 (lets say its underrated and its actually 80) lumens for 1.5 hours isn't exactly impressive


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 13, 2010)

The LX1 is said to have 110 Lumens isn't it?


----------



## LumensMaximus (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't see how it couldn't be at least what the E1B is, considering everything else got bumped up, hopefully more :thumbsup:


----------



## youreacrab (Aug 25, 2010)

how is everyone liking their LX1s?


----------



## yuk (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL! Patience is a virtue!


----------



## youreacrab (Oct 7, 2010)

The LX1 is going to make a fantastic April Fools Day gift in 2011


----------



## Flashlightboy (Oct 10, 2010)

As I posted in the GX/6X thread, I had the good fortune to speak with a SF employee about several lights and in particular the release date for the LX1.

According to my source, the LX1 project has not been shelved. It's being worked on and I'm lead to believe that it's being tweaked and refined however there only so many qualified people to work on projects. When asked about release date, I was told that it likely will not be in a consumer ready form until after the first of the year and most likely the SHOT Show. There is no intention to delay the release until then however good people are working on other good light designs. No slight is intended and it's not vaporware as some seem to think. 

A little more patience will be necessary.


----------



## carrot (Oct 11, 2010)

While some of you have been impatiently awaiting the LX1, the L1 is in my pocket and I still don't get "what the big deal is?" over a seemingly minor update.


----------



## houtex (Oct 11, 2010)

even the fakes are out before the real thing. Try searching for firekylin vl1. they even have a red E1B.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 11, 2010)

houtex said:


> even the fakes are out before the real thing. Try searching for firekylin vl1. they even have a red E1B.



That is outright plagiarizing of Surefire's designs! Why should we support a company that steals other's ideas? Could that be the cause of Surefire's delay in getting the LX1 into fruition? Fighting lawsuits and stuff like that?


----------



## 1996alnl (Oct 11, 2010)

carrot said:


> While some of you have been impatiently awaiting the LX1, the L1 is in my pocket and I still don't get "what the big deal is?" over a seemingly minor update.


 
I agree, other than the looks and a bit more output..is there a huge difference? I wonder if the latest TIR optic's beam profile is different?


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 11, 2010)

Abso-freaking-lutely. The current L1 is still one of the best lights out there and SureFire knows an upgrade will be minor.


carrot said:


> While some of you have been impatiently awaiting the LX1, the L1 is in my pocket and I still don't get "what the big deal is?" over a seemingly minor update.


----------



## baterija (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe Godot will bring the LX1 with him...


----------



## JNewell (Oct 11, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> Abso-freaking-lutely. The current L1 is still one of the best lights out there and SureFire knows an upgrade will be minor.



Actually, I think the L1 has never really been as useful (for my purposes, anyway) since SureFire went to a much brighter "low."


----------



## Brasso (Oct 11, 2010)

Owning an HDS Clicky, I don't see any appeal to the LX1. The HDS is superior in every way, and will probably be cheaper.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 11, 2010)

As soon as Scott gets back to me, I'm sending out my L1 Cree for an upgrade. And unlike the LX1, it won't be a minor one either.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, i too was a bit confused what the deal around LX1 was all about. Haven't we had E1B around with exact the same performance? But, after a few months with my LX2 now i know where's the catch

I fell in love with TIR optics and two-stage push switch! I can't wait for LX1 to come out to replace my trusty NEX. Push switch is genious, natural and easy way to change modes and i can't imagine my future lights without it. Plus, i love that throwy TIR optic (some members here actually prefer more floody beams, that's ok, to each his own) which gives me ability to see further and to check some distant trees/bushes even in urban areas at night.

How well does L1 compares to E1b in terms of output (some reviewers said that it L1's might be just a bit higher than output of 80 lumens version of E1B!) since i don't know how long i'll be able to resist the urge of buying yet another Surefire's TIR light.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 1, 2010)

Having owned an L1 (22 lumens), then the L1, E1B, E1L, I am pretty sure that surefire will come out with a winner. Lumen count isn't everyting and for some reason the specs does not reflect on real usage. Take for example the ori L1 which is only rayed at 22 lumens but in real usage it is bright due to the TIR lens it uses. Anyway its a light that i might purchase and personally, surefire single cells are my favourites. ......my 0.02cents


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 1, 2010)

I went away from L1's for a while after owning two third generation ones and then an early L1 Cree. I like the early generation models but wanted more output and while the first L1 Cree I owned had the output it also had a moonbeam to me. Almost like one of the old River Rock Nichia Led models. 

Now I own two that are both brighter than my E1B and I am amazed that I ever let myself get away from them. The UI is simply one of the best out there, no frills, just reliability. 

I for one will buy an LX1 when and if they do come out but my L1's will fine for me until that happens.


----------



## Jeweler (Apr 15, 2011)

OLD THREAD but any word on these the LX2 is my favorite and really want this one


----------



## RWT1405 (Apr 15, 2011)

Frankly, who even cares anymore. SHAME on SF. 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## LumensMaximus (Apr 15, 2011)

I was on the phone with customer service the other day and asked the question, it is being delayed or scrapped all together. He really didn't give me any info other than Surefire may have other interests right now, blah blah, blah...:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup, dead as a door-nail.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 17, 2011)

At least you can pick up and touch the door nail. This one is pure smoke. 



Monocrom said:


> Yup, dead as a door-nail.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Apr 17, 2011)

JNewell said:


> At least you can pick up and touch the door nail. This one is pure smoke.


 
or a total re-design at the last moment, 3 speed, 1st is throw, 2nd is flood, 3rd is both, boy that sounds cool doesn't it?


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 17, 2011)

LumensMaximus said:


> or a total re-design at the last moment, 3 speed, 1st is throw, 2nd is flood, 3rd is both, boy that sounds cool doesn't it?



Stop dreaming


----------



## LumensMaximus (Apr 17, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Stop dreaming


 
I like dreaming, that's what keeps you going sometimes . Besides 3 speeds has been around for quite sometime. Is the Stratum the first 3 speed Surefire? :thinking:


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 17, 2011)

LumensMaximus said:


> I like dreaming, that's what keeps you going sometimes . Besides 3 speeds has been around for quite sometime. Is the Stratum the first 3 speed Surefire? :thinking:


 
Considering it's Surefire, I wouldn't dream too much less I should be disappointed. Anyway, if SF were to come up with something you dreamt up, we would most likely be required to max out our credit cards.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty much anything you guys can dream up that's fllashlight related, SureFire has come up with a prototype of it already. But what gets released is a fraction of that. It's a business. And if a design doesn't look as though there's a big enough market for it, you can expect that prototype to just sit on PK's desk for a long time.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 18, 2011)

Are you freelancing?  



LumensMaximus said:


> or a total re-design at the last moment, 3 speed, 1st is throw, 2nd is flood, 3rd is both, boy that sounds cool doesn't it?


----------



## LumensMaximus (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish , unfortuneatly I'll have to accept whatever they build :twothumbs, I'm sure if it ever arrives I'll love it no matter what. :wave:


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 18, 2011)

According to the Surefire website the L1 is being discontinued. Could this be a sign that the LX1 is on the way?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2011)

No. The LX1 has been shelved. Damn shame of course. Wish it weren't so


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 18, 2011)

Size15's said:


> No. The LX1 has been shelved. Damn shame of course. Wish it weren't so


 
+1


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, if the LX1 has been shelved (say it aint so :shakehead) and the L1 is now discontinued, what will fill that small to medium void or has the E1B taken over that slot already...:huh:


----------



## Agile54 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Think I Missed Something*



Size15's said:


> No. The LX1 has been shelved. Damn shame of course. Wish it weren't so


 
Al when & where was this announced? Guess I slept thru it, my age is starting to show.

Could you also speculate w/ an answer re. LMs legitimate question above?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

It's that unique user interface that I like. I guess I'll have to buy an L1 before they become hard to find.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



Agile54 said:


> Al when & where was this announced? Guess I slept thru it, my age is starting to show.
> 
> Could you also speculate w/ an answer re. LMs legitimate question above?


The LX1 wasn't in SureFire's 2011 catalog, and wasn't on display at SS2011.
It dropped off the list of priorities for production given all the other things SureFire has planned.

I agree that its the two-stage push-button pressure switch that really sets it apart from the like of the E1B and that SureFire haven't shown anything that can fill the gap of the LX1.

I dare to dream it may make it back onto the aspire to release list for 2012 but I feel that depends on how well SureFire get on with their proposed new products for this year...


----------



## Agile54 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



Size15's said:


> The LX1 wasn't in SureFire's 2011 catalog, and wasn't on display at SS2011.
> It dropped off the list of priorities for production given all the other things SureFire has planned.
> 
> I agree that its the two-stage push-button pressure switch that really sets it apart from the like of the E1B and that SureFire haven't shown anything that can fill the gap of the LX1.
> ...



Ah, the voice of reason/sanity has spoken, thx Al.

Looks like we're on the same page here, see you back over on LF.


----------



## prof (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

What a shame. The l1 is my favorite surefire. Currently I've got 2 (different generations) and no other surefires. I was waiting for the LX1...and have passed up multiple other surefires. Guess I'll have to consider what to do next...but the backup is not the same light. I may have to consider other brands. Hopefully surefire will be ok, but this strikes me as a bad move. Oh well...


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



prof said:


> What a shame. The l1 is my favorite surefire. Currently I've got 2 (different generations) and no other surefires. I was waiting for the LX1...and have passed up multiple other surefires. Guess I'll have to consider what to do next...but the backup is not the same light. I may have to consider other brands. Hopefully surefire will be ok, but this strikes me as a bad move. Oh well...


 
Simple... HDS clicky or rotary. Much better than the L1 in my opinion (and a lot of other CPFers as well)


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

There is a clone version of the LX1. Made in China


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

Two years to the day, and the LX1 is defunct. 

A moment of silence, please. 

I guess selling my L1 was a bit ill-advised. 

Mods, shut this one down, it's over.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



BigBluefish said:


> Mods, shut this one down, it's over.


 
Agreed. If the LX1 do ever surface then we can always restart a thread on it. This thread is getting old.


----------



## Mikellen (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

I see the LX1 is for sale on a certain website. Its going for $159.00.
80 lumens for 2 hrs and 10 lumens for 30 hours.
I thought the LX1 was shelved from Surefire? I was unaware that this light existed. 

I will check tomorrow and call the company to see if they actually have this light.


----------



## JNewell (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

They just need a new webmaster...



Mikellen said:


> I see the LX1 is for sale on a certain website. Its going for $159.00.
> 80 lumens for 2 hrs and 10 lumens for 30 hours.
> I thought the LX1 was shelved from Surefire? I was unaware that this light existed.
> 
> I will check tomorrow and call the company to see if they actually have this light.


----------



## Mikellen (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



JNewell said:


> They just need a new webmaster...



Not sure what you mean? Anyway, the picture looks just like the LX2 except shorter. Maybe its a fake. I'll call tomorrow and verify.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

Fire kylin VL1
It's got a Q3 XR-E and a reflector.

I don't know.... Don't respect cloners much but hey hey, it's not really a clone if Surefire doesn't make an LX1!!!
Right


----------



## Mikellen (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



Mikellen said:


> I see the LX1 is for sale on a certain website. Its going for $159.00.
> 80 lumens for 2 hrs and 10 lumens for 30 hours.
> I thought the LX1 was shelved from Surefire? I was unaware that this light existed.
> 
> I will check tomorrow and call the company to see if they actually have this light.



I called today (nightvisionplanet.com) and the representative stated that they had only one in stock and it was sold. 
They do not have anymore and do not expect to obtain any.


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



Mikellen said:


> I called today (nightvisionplanet.com) and the representative stated that they had only one in stock and it was sold.
> They do not have anymore and do not expect to obtain any.


I am pretty sure that the representative got the L1 mixed up with the LX1.


----------



## Brasso (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

Wasn't the L1 their best selling light? And yet they scrap it's upgrade? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



Brasso said:


> Wasn't the L1 their best selling light? And yet they scrap it's upgrade? Doesn't make sense.


Precisely! But the new EB1 available with an L1 style twist tail cap might be the answer to the LX1.

Not sure if EB1 would make it into production though.


----------



## RedForest UK (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



Sgt. LED said:


> Fire kylin VL1
> It's got a Q3 XR-E and a reflector.
> 
> I don't know.... Don't respect cloners much but hey hey, it's not really a clone if Surefire doesn't make an LX1!!!
> Right



It's now got an R2 upgrade apparently, I also think that cloning to this extent is very bad practice, though agree with the irony that they made a convincing 'clone' before the official one made it out the factory. 

Take a look at these pictures of it though (not a sales link and in chinese so no way it would be helpful as direction to where to buy one): http://www.shoudian.com/thread-144131-1-1.html

It seems on some versions they went the whole way and even printed all of Surefires info etc on the side. It's truly incredible the level of similarity to the genuine one though, look at the tailcap in the rear, even the insides seem the same.

FireKylin also seem to produce exact clones of most of Surefires product line and more, including a AA E1B! I'm amazed that; 1 they can get away with it, 2 I hadn't heard of them before and 3 how good quality the clones seem to be made to. 

It's worrying if you think about it, as if they make them with the same markings etc as the originals I can't see how they can be told apart (other than the obvious reflector/lense distinction on some models).


This link shows the innards as someone mods one: http://thebrightsideforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=808


----------



## Mikellen (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



pjandyho said:


> I am pretty sure that the representative got the L1 mixed up with the LX1.



Could be but do a search for Surefire LX1 flashlight. If you see nightvisionplanet pop up click on it. It shows a picture of a shortened LX2 
and also provides the specifications of 8- lumens on high and 10 lumens on low. The LX1 picture is very cool looking. BTW, if you search for nightvisionplanet directly in the search engine it will not show up. You first have to type in Surefire LX1 flashlight and then look for nightvisionplanet.

Specification of Surefire - Lumamax LX1 and LX2 Ultra Compact Dual Output Flashlight w/ White LED

High Output: 80 lumens (LX1), 200 lumens (LX2) Low Output: 10 lumens (LX1), 15 lumens (LX2) Runtime High: 2 hoursRuntime Low: 30 hours (LX1), 40 hours (LX2) Weight (w/ bat.): 4.2 oz.Length:5.4"Bezel Diameter: 1.0"Batteries:Two - 123A lithium (included)


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

Again I don't believe nightvisionplanet. As someone mentioned, they needed a new webmaster. C'mon, only one LX1 in the whole of the United States? That's almost as close to a lie if it's not a lie by nightvisionplanet. Surefire said that they have dropped the production plans for the LX1. How then is NVP able to sell off an LX1 when Surefire is not producing any? To be frank, I half wished that they did in fact sold off an LX1. At least there is a glimmer of hope that more would be coming.


----------



## JNewell (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*



Mikellen said:


> Not sure what you mean? Anyway, the picture looks just like the LX2 except shorter. Maybe its a fake. I'll call tomorrow and verify.



What I meant was that if you read the thread  you'd find that SureFire has never manufactured this light for sale. There may be a few prototypes kicking around SF headquarters, but the light basically never existed.


----------



## JNewell (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

He was probably mistaking an L1 for the never-produced LX-1. If he wasn't simply making a simple mistake, then...let's be polite...he was telling stories. 



Mikellen said:


> I called today (nightvisionplanet.com) and the representative stated that they had only one in stock and it was sold.
> They do not have anymore and do not expect to obtain any.


----------



## JNewell (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

All of that was available in SureFire catalogs and may have been available on their website. There is no chance they ever had those for sale.



Mikellen said:


> Could be but do a search for Surefire LX1 flashlight. If you see nightvisionplanet pop up click on it. It shows a picture of a shortened LX2
> and also provides the specifications of 8- lumens on high and 10 lumens on low. The LX1 picture is very cool looking. BTW, if you search for nightvisionplanet directly in the search engine it will not show up. You first have to type in Surefire LX1 flashlight and then look for nightvisionplanet.
> 
> Specification of Surefire - Lumamax LX1 and LX2 Ultra Compact Dual Output Flashlight w/ White LED
> ...


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

Any more updates if LX1 is coming?


----------



## WDR65 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

Benchiew,
If I'm not mistaken the LX1 has been dropped. There is supposed to be a new EB1 model with a two stage tailcap but only time will tell if this one will make it also.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

The LX1 is dead. Gone. Buried. WDR65 is correct. If you find one, it's either a rare prototype, or a cheap knockoff.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Think I Missed Something*

The L1 is the closest I think you'll ever get to an Lx1. Your better off emailing Surefire on a weekly basis than to keep bumping this thread


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 25, 2012)

You never know what sort of info is being held by fellow forum members.

They have my utmost respect.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 25, 2012)

True but after 13 pages, if they haven't given up the goods by now they never will. Surefire reps occasionally chime in if they want to stir it up, but there's been no news


I sent a few email to Surefire, asking them to chime in on this thread. It's worth a shot, maybe they look  


Kendall


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2012)

I got tired of waiting . . . And had Milky make an L1 "extreme" for me.

Last Gen. L1 body, low is now 40 lumens with plenty of runtime, high is now 200+ lumens with still very good runtime.

Basically an LX1, only better. :twothumbs


----------



## skyfire (Jun 26, 2012)

i honestly feel the cree L1 was so good that the LX1 wouldnt of been much of an improvement. but cant help but wonder if the LX1 would of had a hollowed through body like the LX2. the lego possibilities with the 2-stage momentary switch would of been very nice!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 3, 2012)

The response I got from international(at)surefireDOTcom

" Kendall,
It seems the part number LX1 may not come to fruition as an LX1. If you have a copy of our current catalog or have viewed the downloadable version on our website you will see a new light labeled the EB1 (pg. 38). This light will take the place of the LX1. "




Im sure nothing is set in stone, but this thread could probably be closed? Doesn't look like the LX1 will happen, it saddens me that there's only one single cr123 Surefire light on the horizon as I like variety. 

Kendall


----------

